# Pokemon Liquid Ocean Alpha v1.0



## GameSoul (Aug 6, 2008)

*FireRed hack made by Christos*.















			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> You start off in Syrnic Town, your brother is a trainer and is not home, and your father, who is a scientist is at his laboratory every day. One day, you notice your father's missing, and you decide to go to Reine City and ask Pryce, one of your father's friends, for a Pokémon so you can find him. While trying to find your father, you encounter Team Rocket, whose true goal is revealed only partly, but very late in the game. Daisy Oak and a friend of hers are now trying to stop the "Black", and you help them while searching for your father.





			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> The Source
> Alternate Download





EDIT: More screenies added.


----------



## wchill (Aug 6, 2008)

I'm going to try this on an emulator first, to see if it's crap.
Though I sorta doubt it.
Also, how do you do these hacks... (not patch them)
Source link leads to Pokemon Shiny Gold?


----------



## silent sniper (Aug 6, 2008)

And whats the difference between this and FireRed? Is it just kanto again or a whoel new adventure?


----------



## wchill (Aug 6, 2008)

I think it's Johto or something?
Edit: Soala is the region


----------



## GameSoul (Aug 6, 2008)

Everything should be fixed now. Added a quote and extra screenie. My Copy didn't work and it kept registering Shiny Gold XD This is my first new post so have pity on me.


----------



## wchill (Aug 6, 2008)

How'd you end up with Shiny Gold in the first place


----------



## GameSoul (Aug 6, 2008)

I was looking at Shiny Gold before I posted this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 This game is pretty cool.


----------



## TheWingless (Aug 6, 2008)

Well, I don't think this is Johto... Obvious from the map and the town's name...

To use it, it's probably an ips patch so find an ips patcher such as the one included in GBATA or Lunar IPS or w/e the heck you want.

If you STILL have a problem when playing it on a slot 2 card such as the Nintendo logo is scrambled when it's loaded in to a cart such as the EZ 3 in 1, you will need to use GBATA to "fix header." It's the same problem I had with Shiny Gold.

If you have a problem saving such as the save is corrupted, it will load the last saveor if you saved and lost it, you should try saving TWICE before turning it off, because it likes to load the save before the last for some reason unknown for me(Shiny Gold again). Just incase the same symptoms appear in this game...


----------



## solbaddude989 (Oct 20, 2008)

well cool kinda but well whare do ya get it dude? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



SOLBADDEUDE IS>>>>>> AWESOME 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



yeah im like that


end of me talkin


----------



## solbaddude989 (Oct 20, 2008)

SOLBADDUDE IS COOL​well cool kinda but well whare do ya get it dude? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



SOLBADDEUDE IS>>>>>> AWESOME 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



yeah im like that


end of me talkin


----------



## solbaddude989 (Oct 20, 2008)

oh and dose any1 know whare to get the advanced text tools

i got the advanced map now all i need is the text 

:help: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



SOLBADDUDE NEEDS HELP​
end of me TALKIN


----------



## solbaddude989 (Oct 20, 2008)

i got the game but it keeps freezen on me 

:help: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


SOLBADDUDE NEEDS MORE HELP​:well gota go 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 :




:!!!END OF ME TALKIN!!!!:


----------



## Talaria (Oct 20, 2008)

solbaddude989 said:
			
		

> oh and dose any1 know whare to get the advanced text tools
> 
> i got the advanced map now all i need is the text
> 
> ...



I suggest using the edit button and when you have something else to say add to your first post by editing it. It saves triple posting posting 4 times T_T. I also advise to use proper grammar in sentences. Makes it easier for us old folks to understand.

Edit- And wasting my time posting this as my 400th post T_T


----------

